
Making a Profit from Property Ownership - alekseyweyman
https://millennialmoderator.com/making-a-profit-from-property-ownership
======
ada1981
This article appears to be written by someone who has yet to make a profit
from property ownership (their deal hasn’t even closed yet, right?).

So it may be useful info, but I skeptical.

~~~
levlaz
Like his other post [1], this is just another ad.

"affiliate marketing" at its worst.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19392659](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19392659)

